# T-jet racing in the tri state area?



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anybody know of any groups in the tri-state area (NY, CT, NJ) that are racing T-Jets? Stock or modified?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Dyno, there should be quite a few, ECCHOR comes to mind.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I think ECHORR is the only one. I don't think any of the tracks are close either. I have to look into it. What about the FRACAS series, is that now defunct?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Fracas defunct-- NO, but family stuff has been unbelievable. 
I'm hoping for early to mid April, I'll contact you & GH soon.
Meantime, you just work on keeping your 7.84 lap time record. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

How about you work on breaking it...lol


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Really want to make it this year Dom. The earlier you can give us a date, the more I can plan on maiking it bud.

Please keep me posted and hope all is well with you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, glad to have you, I'll come up w/a date soon.
Dyno---"How about you work on breaking it.."
Yes, & hopefully everyone else will too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Dyno Dom said:


> Dyno---"How about you work on breaking it.."
> :thumbsup:


Dont worry, I will be bringing the same car, plus I will build another just in case. I dont care about breaking the record anyways. Its winning the race that is important.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> Joe, glad to have you, I'll come up w/a date soon.
> Dyno---"How about you work on breaking it.."
> Yes, & hopefully everyone else will too. :thumbsup:


Awsome Dom. What do you guys run???


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hey Joe,

If there is any interest we can host a race at the store. be glad to put up some tropies,etc. We are central to the area and right of I-78. :dude:


----------

